# Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild



## -FA- (8. Mai 2011)

*Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*

ich hab ein kleines problem. seid ich heut morgen meinen pc angemacht habe, hat meina acer gd245hq plötzlich nur noch ein halbes bild angezigt. die rechte hälfte des monitors ging, die linke war tot. an der graka lags nicht, weil ich hab 2 monitore dran, der eine ging ganz normal, zudem war beim hochfahren (z.b. beim windows-logo) das nicht verschoben sondern einfach in der mitte abgeschnitten, genauso wie der desktop. den cursor konnte ich schon bis ganz links rausbewegen. ich hab dann den monitor aus- und wieder eingschaltet, dann wars normal, aber wenn das öfters auftaucht, was solltle ich dann tun?


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*

Ich habe von so einem Problem schon einmal gehört und es auch gesehen. Ich glaube der Monitor ist in diesem Fall defekt. Ich denke aber das du noch Garantie auf dem Monitor hast.


----------



## TheReal (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*

Ist ein typischer Fehler von diesem Monitor. Ich hatte den selber mal ne Woche, aber das Ding ist so fehleranfällig, dass ich ihn wieder zurück geschickt habe. Würde ich dir auch empfehlen, wenn das noch geht. Wirklich schade, da es sonst ein Top-Monitor wäre. Da hilft jetzt nurnoch die Garantie. Versuch ihn am besten über den Händler zu tauschen, das sollte zummindest bei Amazon am schnellsten gehen, und du musst keinen einzigen Tag ohne den Monitor auskommen.


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*

Habe dasselbe seit Donnerstag mit meinem BenQ. Der geht gerade zurück. Es liegt ganz klar am Bildschirm. Defekt.

Edit: Hier gibts ein Photo von meinem mit dem Fehler


----------



## sgtbrain (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*

Naja, ich hatte den Fehler heute auch. Hab denn auf einer Hälfte nach  dem Fehler gegoogelt und nur von defekten gelesen. Soweit so gut. Also  Schachtel rausgeholt, Rechnung rausgekrammt und alles verpackt.  (Blöderweise am Sonntag) 
 Schritt 2:
19 Zoll Uralt Flat von Samsung aus dem Keller geholt, angestöpselt…. und  leider auch nicht mehr zum laufen gebracht. KA wieso. Graka konnte ja  nicht defekt sein da der Acer noch einseitig lief und den Fehler sogar  ohne angeschlossenes Monitorkabel aufwies. (Außerdem ist die 560ti erst  2-3 Monate alt) 
 Schritt 3:
Den Acer wieder ausgepackt um wenigstens auf einer Hälfte nach Ursachen suchen zu können. Und jetzt kommts:
 Fehler weg!!! Er läuft wieder einwandfrei (Vollbild) und das seit  mehreren Stunden. Meines Erachtens hat er die kälte vom gekippten  Fenster nicht vertragen oder war einfach zu lange an. Jetzt wäre ein Rat  nicht schlecht. Denn ich habe noch 2 Jahre Garantie und mein  Ersatzmonitor funktioniert ja scheinbar auch nicht mehr.


----------



## inmediaone (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*

Das Problem zu googeln macht Sinn.

So hats bei mir geklappt, dass das Bild wieder voll angezeigt wurde:
Netzkabel raus, Netzkabel wieder rein und das Problem war bei mir sofort behoben.
Ich denke es ist ein kleiner Bug, der hin und wieder einmal auftreten kann. 

Einfach ausprobieren, statt sofort einzuschicken.


----------



## leoklaus (17. April 2014)

*AW: Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*

Danke! Hab das selbe Problem am exakt gleichen Monitor gehabt und es hat sich auch durch ziehen des Netzsteckers gelöst.


----------



## AGNSaint (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Acer GD245HQ zeigt plötzlich nur noch 1/2 bild*



inmediaone schrieb:


> Das Problem zu googeln macht Sinn.
> 
> So hats bei mir geklappt, dass das Bild wieder voll angezeigt wurde:
> Netzkabel raus, Netzkabel wieder rein und das Problem war bei mir sofort behoben.
> ...





leoklaus schrieb:


> Danke! Hab das selbe Problem am exakt gleichen Monitor gehabt und es hat sich auch durch ziehen des Netzsteckers gelöst.



Gepriesen seid Ihr, habe das Problem vor über einem Jahr auch gehabt, hab viel probiert und irgendwas hatte geholfen, wusste nur nicht was, jetzt gerade ist bei mir das Problem wieder aufgetreten. 2 min gesucht und fix gefunden, danke euch...


----------

